# Considering my Account's postcode



## House Spider (Apr 6, 2010)

Well I don't expect any non-staff to answer this question since the news is like only 2 hours old. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'll get to the point, in Ireland we don't have postcodes so in the postcode entry box I put NO CODE. It was accepted but will it actually work?


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 6, 2010)

If there is no code then obviously it should work, did it work on other sites?


----------



## House Spider (Apr 6, 2010)

I typed in NO CODE it wouldn't work if I just put nothing. I haven't really tried on other sites as I used PayPal and that didn't need anything to be put in the Postcode Entry field.


----------



## Costello (Apr 6, 2010)

yes, there should be no problems

i just asked, they said to use '00000' as postcodes (fill it with 0's)


----------



## House Spider (Apr 6, 2010)

Okay, I'' change it now. Thanks.


----------



## dice (Apr 6, 2010)

A suggestion would be for that info to be shown on the address details page (for all who don't have a postcode).


----------



## House Spider (Apr 7, 2010)

I put in 00000 but I left a comment as I was using my Mam's credit card and not 3V Vouchers so I want to be extra safe.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> 00000 for the Postcode means I have no Postcode.


----------

